# I am back with my baby girl *pics*



## sglascoe

so here goes....

My little girl Kaitlyn Sarah May arrived on sunday the 24th at 7.46 pm, weighing 7lbs and 6ozs

i was induced and given to lots of gel over 12 hours was finally taken upto the labour ward on the sunday morning at 5am and was told i was 2-3 cm dilated, so they broke my waters at 10am.

I was given an epidural as requested earlier by myself which eased what little pain i had at that point, by 2 pm i was examined again and told i was 6-7 cm by this point i could feel the pain as the top up from the epi was not working.

At 5-6 o'clock sorry it is all abit blurry from here on, they examined me again and i was told i was fully dilated and ready to push, so i pushed and pushed and my little girl was not moving, so in came the doctor (by this point i had been pushing an hour and was in soooo much pain and was very tierd, the doctor came in and examined me and said her head was slightly to one side and was getting stuck everytime i pushed she would move down then slide back up again.

The doctor said he would try and move her head round (yes while she was still inside me) OMG it hurt and hurt, afterwards i found out off my mum that he actually had his hand and half his arm up me trying to twist her, while having full on contractions, i really thought there would be no way to get here out the pain was unbearable, so the doc decided to use forceps to help her out after getting them in postion he told me to do one more push and out came my beautifull little girl - finally.

I have four children and this labour was the worst, i will not be having any more, i have never felt so much pain in my life.

but i look at my daughter now and all that pain was worth it she is beautifull.
 



Attached Files:







24082008293.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 250









kimmy and kaitlyn.jpg
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 219


----------



## HkLiz

she is so beautiful! And that head of hair!! gorgeous!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats hun!!


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

Aww congrats babe shes beautiful xx


----------



## genkigemini

Oh, she is so cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## mumy2princess

shes so gorgeous
congratulations hun 
xxx


----------



## Laura--x

she is gorgeous !

look at all that hair ! hehe

x


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## baby D

Such a sweet baby - congrats xx


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations :)


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun shes beautiful bless you look tired after all that but fab in the primark pjs Ive got the same ones for when i go in xxoo


----------



## faith_may

She's so cute, congratulations


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Awww Congatulations hunni, she is so beautiful, my 2nd was born like that got stuck and they had to cut me open down ther n pull her out with forcepts my mum was also there and sed i nearly climbed off the top of the bed i was in so much pain and swearing and cussing at the midwife, when they get stuck it is extremly painful! So i know what you mean by being the worse labour! I said never again after that and here I am pregnant with baby number 3 LOL lets hope this one dont get stuck! WELL DONE HUNNI and thanks for sharing ur story and pics with us


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous. Loving all that hair.


----------



## ~KACI~

She's gorgeous, i'm loving her hair x


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations!! she is loveley lots off hair well done and welcome back :hugs::happydance:


----------



## clairebear

beauitful xxx


----------



## claire-eedie

What an ordeal, but what a beautiful baby! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats :cloud9:

xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations hun shes lovely!


----------



## cherylanne

congratulations babe xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats :) She is beautiful x


----------



## bigbelly2

shes gorgeous

h x


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations. hun.


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is adorable XxX


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww congratulations hun she is so gorgeous I love her hair! xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congratulations, she is absolutley adorable !!! :hug:


----------



## bambikate

congratulations hun x x


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x x x


----------



## charliebear

Aww, congratulations. x


----------



## elm

She's beautiful, congratulations xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations hun

xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## MissMandieMitz

Congrats!! wow she has alot of hair :D


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous little girl.
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations. Look at that hair :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! she's gorgeous


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and I love her cardigan very stylish! x


----------



## lillysmum

awww look at that proud big sis!! congratulations


----------



## CK Too

Beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Belle

congratulations.xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes a beauty x


----------



## gde78

She's lovely!


----------

